

How to reach small business owners - secretjudge

Hey all,<p>I'm developing an application on my free time targeting small business owners: plumbers, locksmiths, etc.<p>However, as much as I (and other people I speak to about this idea) think it's a great idea, I'm somewhat discouraged.  I KNOW that I can make it work -- the technology is there, and a technological proof of concept worked.  The only issue for me is getting to those small business owners.<p>I COULD try to market it by going one store at a time, in my neighborhood, and speaking to each store owner individually.  But that's not scaleable.  I could also try to put fliers on their doorsteps, hoping they're sign up for my product.  But that seems unlikely -- they'd just throw them out.
Then, I was thinking maybe I could use US Postal Office, hoping they may have mailing lists one could buy and send targeted postcards. But I haven't found anything like that.<p>I'm only an individual (a mere programmer), not a company, and "self funded" (ie, living off of a salary), so a $3M campaign won't work either. :-)<p>Does anybody have any advice as to how to reach those people in a smart way? An alliance with some existing service (lead fees)? Maybe mining yellow pages on line?<p>Thanks in advance for your insights!
======
maxscheduler
I would set up a product website, do the minimal SEO work and run an Adwords
campaign going after the easiest segment of your market. The easiest being the
segment of small businesses that has the biggest pain and thus the biggest
need. If they are small business owners they aren't 'living' on the Internet
like most techies. They don't use Twitter, Facebook, etc. If they are
desparate enough they will use a search engine to find something. This will
help kick start your marketing and it can be running while your at work.

------
CyberFonic
Three ideas you may like to try:

1\. Pay (commission only) to people to sell for you, your time is money, so if
you pay a "fair" commission you'll all end up winners.

2\. Put together a point of sale promotion which can be displayed at plumber,
locksmith etc suppliers' counters. Of course, you may have to incentivate them
as well.

3\. Do some paid internet marketing with keywords for common problems that
they might be searching for. Of course, that will only capture the internet
savvy ones.

------
izak30
Well, the USPS won't sell mailing lists (AFAIK), but lots of other places do
(SalesGenie is one.. but not cheap)

Sourcing/spidering phone books, or chambers of commerce for specific towns is
another method if you have more time than cash.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
1) AdWords

2) Call up a few and offer a free copy in advice for marketing advice.

3) Talk to plumbing supply houses in the area about carrying it and offer them
a cut of sales.

------
tocomment
Maybe advertise in trade magazines? Adwords can get pretty targeted as well.

------
secretjudge
anyone can share a personal experience in targeting this audience?

